# Crafting Spaces



## Katelyn (Nov 7, 2017)

Is it worth it to buy extra crafting spaces? I?ve already bought both Tom Nook?s and K.K?s chairs, and now I?m wondering if I should spend leaf tickets on the other crafting spaces or wait and save them in case there?s more special items.


----------



## Snow (Nov 7, 2017)

I think it is, I bought all the spaces -- but I also didn't buy Tom Nook's chair. It's a huge help when the crafting times are all long.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 7, 2017)

Snow said:


> I think it is, I bought all the spaces -- but I also didn't buy Tom Nook's chair. It's a huge help when the crafting times are all long.



How much is the third space?


----------



## Snow (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't remember, I think they were the same price. 70 or 80?


----------



## Garrett (Nov 7, 2017)

I bought all three. Saves a ton of time crafting. 

No way am I buy the Nook man's chair, he just sits there snoozing. At least KK strums his guitar.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 7, 2017)

Snow said:


> I don't remember, I think they were the same price. 70 or 80?



Oh really? That’s not bad, I figured the third one would be more expensive than the second

- - - Post Merge - - -



Garrett said:


> I bought all three. Saves a ton of time crafting.
> 
> No way am I buy the Nook man's chair, he just sits there snoozing. At least KK strums his guitar.



Yea I’m not too happy with purchasing Nook lol. KK is cool though, he just looks weird when you talk to him since he’s wearing nothing


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 7, 2017)

I bought both crafting spaces early on. I also maxed out my inventory space (max is 250) and bought a few extra market bins (I have 16 now). I saw video of Nook and K.K. and they seem really boring so I'm not wasting any tickets on them just so they can say the same three things over and over. I'll save up the rest of my tickets - maybe something new will come out that's better than the character chairs. At this point there's nothing else to spend leaf tickets on since I don't use them to buy craft items or speed up build times.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 11, 2017)

I used my early tickets to max out my crafting spaces and finish some stretch goals that required them... then slowly collected enough to buy KK and Nook’s chairs! I didn’t bother buying anything else because you unlock all the market boxes and inventory space anyway.

(I don’t know why but it keeps double posting on me... sorry!)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used my early tickets to max out my crafting spaces and finish some stretch goals that required them... then slowly collected enough to buy KK and Nook?s chairs! I didn?t bother buying anything else because you unlock all the market boxes and inventory space anyway.

(I don?t know why but it keeps double posting on me... sorry!)


----------

